

New law too little, too late for Spanish newspapers - ivanmaeder
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9250128/Ron_Miller_Spain_s_link_tax_taxes_my_patience_

======
ivanmaeder
A friend suggests another motive: government power over the newspapers,
because they can decide to take away the tax (and income for the newspapers)
at any time.

There's nothing good coming out of this.

